# Change In Karma System



## GB (Oct 31, 2006)

We have made a change to the karma system. Before you had to give 10 different people karma before you could give the same member karma again.

We have lowered that number to 5.


----------



## cjs (Oct 31, 2006)

Oh geez, you knew this was coming from someone, right???  

What's karma??


----------



## Ishbel (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks for the info, GB.


----------



## GB (Oct 31, 2006)

This should help cjs.

You are welcome Ishbel!


----------



## Snoop Puss (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks for that.


----------



## GB (Nov 1, 2006)

You're welcome


----------



## shpj4 (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks GB and have a wonderful day.


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 1, 2006)

COOL!!! Thank you!!


----------



## licia (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks so much. I was always getting the message that I must spread it around. I think I can handle 5!


----------

